# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Problema con moneda flipper

## guitarxp

Hola a todos. 

Acabo de comprarme la moneda flipper y no se si es que está mal o que pasa. El tema es que cuando está abierta, no parece que tenga mucha fuerza para cerrarse sola. 

En la rutina de referencia, al levantar el vaso se supone que la flipper "actúa" (intento no desvelar nada)... Pero claro, como no tiene mucha fuerza, se queda abierta... 

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

Gracias!

----------


## Némesis

La flipper debe de actuar con una facilidad increíble. A veces, hasta cuesta mantenerla en posición "abierta". Algo le pasa a esa moneda tuya.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

mira, yo compre una flipper hace tiempo y al principio iba bien pero al cabo de usarla 8 o 9 veces empezó a flojear...
Ahora no uso la flipper nunca... no me gusta.. aunque si sé que poniendo dos gomas en la moneda, será más "resistente" , no se como decirlo.
Pues eso... pon dos gomas.

----------


## Goreneko

Si la pones sobre una superficie blanda, es normal que no actue...

----------


## Ella

yo no uso mucho la fliper, pero...al principio me costaba muchisimo abrirla,se me despego al caerse y tras pegarla ahora se abre con mucha facilidad porque no se cierra tan ajustadamente, se queda algo abierta pero es indetectable,basta con rozar el dedo para desplegarla.

se te ha despegado? habra cedido la goma?

----------


## Shano

Yo tengo la flipper magnetica y se cierra que da vertigo, casi ni se aprecia aun mirando fijamente, cuando levanto el vaso la moneda simplemente da un saltito, pero problemas de cierre ninguno, los que si me cuesta un egg es abrirla, buff le tengo que dar unos meneos... no se si será por ser la magnetica...

----------


## guitarxp

Esta claro, la mia me ha venido algo flojilla, porque en una superficie dura, incluso dándola con el dedo, no llega a saltar tanto... En fin, intentaré cambiar la goma...

Gracias!

----------


## xicu

Hola. A pesar de estos problemas, ¿la seguis recomendando por el tipo de efectos que se pueden hacer con esta moneda?

----------


## xicu

Se me olvido. Por los problemas  que decis de que se despega o se suelta seria mejor comprar la magnetica o la normal?. Gracias

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Efectivamente, la moneda flipper puede venir con la goma un poco blanda. Cambiándola puede mejorar.

En cuanto a recomendarle. Hombre, depende del espectáculo de cada uno. Según en las manos de quién esté puede ser brutal o una papanatada.

Lo que no es conveniente es usarla sólo para el truco del vaso. ¿Por qué no innovar? Es una moneda que puede ser más efectiva como parte de una rutina que como centro de la misma. En cualquier rutina en la que tengamos que tener claramente un cierto número de monedas en una mano para ir haciéndalas desaparecer de una en una puede ser muy útil... (hasta ahí puedo leer)

----------


## Ella

> Se me olvido. Por los problemas  que decis de que se despega o se suelta seria mejor comprar la magnetica o la normal?. Gracias


despegarse tiene que despegarse porque si no nunca podras cambiar la goma, y si se te rompe? a comprar otra flipper?...
los pegamentos son del tipo super glue, pero yo no lo he probado...pero se que hay dos tipos rigido (con un golpe se despega) y ...bueno, no se si se llaman "flexibles "o algo asi, que no se despega ante los golpes,pero siempre hay que tner en cuenta que para cambiar la goma hay que despegar, evidentemente en una actuacion no se te despegara como no tengas la mala suerte que se de un porraso memorable en el suelo, y a lo mejor, se despega (tampoco tiene porque pasar)..

yo he oido hablar muy bien de las flipper johnson, con ellas no hay ese problema (segun me han dicho) que hay con las tango para hacer aparecer dos monedas (ya me entendeis), no hace falta agitar la mano, ni intentar atinar...
para rutinas del tipo "3 monedas que viajan de una mano a otra visiblemente " (no se el nombre), conviene tener una flipper que se despligue facilmente, claro...(aunque estos efectos tambien se pueden hacer perfectamente sin ella), pero si quieres una fliper para que "teniendo dos monedas una atraviese la mesa"....ufff que mas t eda si te cuesta desplegarla o no??  :twisted:

----------


## Jubey

Yo la tengo de hace un tiempo,y al principo se cerraba muy rapido y costaba abrirla,luego cn el tiempo fue perdiendo fuerza,creo  k es cuestion de cambiar la goma,he de probar, de todas formas creo que te ha venido defectuosa.Saludos magicos para todos

----------


## guitarxp

Nada, nada.. ya está arreglado el problema. Ayer mientras comía con algunos compañeros, estaba volteando la moneda, sin acordarme de que era la flipper. Se me cayó al suelo y se quedó abierta por la mitad....

Imagináos el cachondeo de todos... :-D

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Hola quiero aprovechar este hilo para preguntar una cosilla yo tengo un problema con la flipper que a veces al estar guardada si tiene peso encima se cierra mas y cuesta un monton abrirla que me aconsejais que haga?
Gracias
Saludos!

----------


## Némesis

Guardarla sin peso encima   :Wink:

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Gracias nemesis. No habia pensado en eso.

----------


## elfo

Tengo una duda, es que me acaba de llegar la flipper y ¿como la mantengo abierta sin peso encima? es posible?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

No es posible. Tienes que tener cuidado porque hay superficies que no resbalan mucho y puedes encontrarte con que no se cierra bién (y se te va el juego al garete).

----------


## Manu Magic

Alguien sabe si la fliper magnetica  de dos euros atrae a otras monedas de 2 euros. Es que el efecto que quiero realizar usaré varias monedas de 2 euros y me preocupa que se note el magnetismo.

----------


## juanvivo

mi moneda tambien vino sin fuerza. :(

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Hola manu magic para que una moneda magnetica atraiga a otra necesitas una moneda magnetizable. Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos!

----------


## Weiss

Hoy he estado manipulando una Flipper de un amigo y la verdad es que cierra un montón de fuerte, pero es cierto que nos ha costado un montón abrirla en dos. Quiere esto decir, que cuando la goma es nueva hay que juguetear un poco con ella para que vaya adaptándose a la resistencia que mejor nos convenga.

----------


## Manu Magic

Gracias magicus pol, pero he oido que algunas monedas a pesar de ser normales tienen una pequeña atraccion. No se si en ese grupo están las de 2 euros.

----------


## Manu Magic

> Gracias una tienda de magia pol, pero he oido que algunas monedas a pesar de ser normales tienen una pequeña atraccion. No se si en ese grupo están las de 2 euros.



No se como se me ha colado lo de una tienda de magia  :Wink1:  , queria poner magicus pol.

----------


## Manu Magic

Joder no se puede escribir m a g i c u s. Me estaba volviendo loco.

----------

